# Goodbye Lily



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

My precious Lily passed away last Saturday. She was such a sweet, friendly chameleon - the house isn't quite the same without her. Here's my girl:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

rip lily


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Rip little one


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

damn, Lilly was beautiful ,RIP


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

she was a stunner


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Awww sorry to hear that RIP


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. She was so beautiful and very friendly. I loved her to bits and miss her so much.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Bye Bye Lily I will miss all your stories  xxxx


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

RIP little girl, sorry for your loss.


----------



## FROPIG2009 (Mar 5, 2009)

*R.i.p. Lily*

Ahhh lily was adorable r.i.p. Lily!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

*Rip*

Sorry for your loss.. She was really beautiful

R.I.P Lilly


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

R.I.P. lily!


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Sleep tight Lily x


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Lily.....Thats the downside to owning pets but the pleasure they give you is always remembered...R.I.P LILY :sad:


----------

